# 3G unlimited plan in Bhubaneswar



## izzikio_rage (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys 

Finally got sick of my Vodafone connection. Will buy a 3G modem (ZTE MF190) , please suggest a good plan 

1. need unlimited plan, can manage with fair use policy 
2. will be shifting states soon, so a good roaming policy 
3. preferably around Rs. 1000 

Please help me out


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2012)

Some help here please??


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 18, 2012)

Try Aircel or Reliance.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 18, 2012)

Aircel - rs. 997- 10GB high speed, afterwards 128kbps.
I am staying near Infocity, speeds are good, around 4MBps


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2012)

sumit05 said:


> Try Aircel or Reliance.





arsenalfan001 said:


> Aircel - rs. 997- 10GB high speed, afterwards 128kbps.
> I am staying near Infocity, speeds are good, around 4MBps



Got a reliance connection, Rs. 350 for 3GB... but this is not unlimited. After 3GB it just stops, no low speed connection. good speeds, round 150kbps downloads (in download window)


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 19, 2012)

R u sure its Rs.350 or it is 650 for 3GB ??
Its not in there in reliance website...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2012)

sumit05 said:


> R u sure its Rs.350 or it is 650 for 3GB ??
> Its not in there in reliance website...



I checked that too, it is specially for new sims ...and perhaps is there only in orissa and bihar. I'm pretty sure about the price, I did pay for it


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 19, 2012)

3G Unlimited are very expensive. Try and get ADSL broadband. Or local cable broadband.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> 3G Unlimited are very expensive. Try and get ADSL broadband. Or local cable broadband.



Actually even a 3g with speed reduction after a given data limit would do .... That is what everyone offers anyway  ... any suggestions?


----------



## tom.ken75 (Sep 22, 2012)

broadbandplan.in aims to play a critical role. It offers useful information about different schemes, thus reducing the need to search various websites. It informs users about broadband plans introduced by different service providers, including Airtel, Aircel, BSNL, Reliance, Docomo, Vodafone, Sify, and Idea. Overall, this simplifies the task of choosing a good broadband plan and saves time as well. 

For unlimited plan in Bhubaneswar you can visit Broadband Plans


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Tom for this valuable information.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 24, 2012)

tom.ken75 said:


> broadbandplan.in aims to play a critical role. It offers useful information about different schemes, thus reducing the need to search various websites. It informs users about broadband plans introduced by different service providers, including Airtel, Aircel, BSNL, Reliance, Docomo, Vodafone, Sify, and Idea. Overall, this simplifies the task of choosing a good broadband plan and saves time as well.
> 
> For unlimited plan in Bhubaneswar you can visit Broadband Plans



Looks pretty good, doesn't show all the options in Bhubaneswar but I guess it'll be helpful in many other cities .


----------

